# DTG on 100% polyester



## henrylongwood (Dec 7, 2013)

DTG on 100% polyester, is it possible on a white shirt. does it look good?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

There is a pretreatment you can use to help the inks bind (Direct2Shirt | The On-Line Direct To Garment Printing Source sells Image Armor Light), otherwise, expect massive washout and angry customers. 

I've generally only bothered with it on hoodies (usually 50/50 or 65/35), as I can sublimate, but with the pretreat it seemed to hold up fairly well, without it gave the images quite a bit of fading after a few washes. So I cannot swear by it for 100% poly myself, but the reviews for it seemed decent, but I recall there was an issue with the first formulas when they launched it, and have since fixed it.


----------



## henrylongwood (Dec 7, 2013)

joeshaul, thanks for the reply, what would you suggest I do to print a 3 color logo on a SINGLE 100% polyester shirt that is white?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

If you can't sublimate, then I'd suggest trying that pretreat. Before I actually got my pretreat machine in for dtg, I used to pretreat my hoodies with a spray bottle and it worked fine. 

Hopefully some other folks will chime in on the subject that are using it for, or have tried it on 100% poly. 

Even if you're just doing this one, I always viewed it best to have an option on hand for my business. It's the sports season, and most athletic items will be polyester or a poly blend.


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Henry, you can do it. As a rule of thumb always stay as close to 100% cotton as you can but sometimes you have to make money right? Pretreat the garment and don't go too heavy, put down just enough to get the shirt wet. you will want to see if you can lower the ink volume from what you use on a cotton t, or print in a lower resolution like 1440x720 or 720x720. It may bleed at the standard setting. when you press it will really get stiff from the pretreat, I have a cheap steamer and that brings it back. stick with light garments and don't even bother with white ink. hope it helps


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Dye sub it. Really the correct method.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It won't look good. Dyesub is the way to go.


----------

